# Lux vs. Lumen



## pisgahproductions (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey everybody, Help me out here if you can. 

I'm looking at buying the supernova E3 for use with my Nexus front hub. Their literature states it gives off 60 lux of light. 

Now, I know that Lux is a measurement of lumen per square meter.... but.... they don't say for example 60 lux at 1 meter.... or 60 lux at 10 meters......

They also don't mention lumen, which I assume is the measurement at the bulb itself.... 

So, what am I missing here? Do I have all the info I need and am being a dummy or..... what?


How bright is 60 lux????


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

https://reviews.mtbr.com/files/2008/01/mtbr_claimedandmeasured.gif

Judging by this you would have the same amount of light than with a Lupine Betty


----------



## NormanPCN (Oct 13, 2005)

Lumen is 1 foot candle of light on a one square foot area.
LUX is lumens per square meter.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

Forget the lux numbers, it is a single powerled solution, which puts it in the 200 lumen category (depending on the LED and the current, give or take a few lumens), never mind, if it has an acceptable beam shape then this is a good amount of light for everyday riding around town and at lower speeds on the road.
Hey, finally the LEDs make it to the generator-hub market? What took the manufacturers so long? Most of them are still trying to sell their halogen crap... although $199 for the light unit only... oh boy, forget it and go DIY if you can!


----------



## dazzat3 (May 4, 2008)

Got to agree with radirpok as I just completed DIY led light which puts my riding buddies minewt and minewt dual to shame....6 LEDs is a little ovewrboard but this was my first dyno light build....3-4LEDs would be more than enough or wait for the new Cree MCE and build a light nearly half the size of the supernova E3 but with a lot more grunt. It would be a veritable bargain compared to the supernova E3.

MCE LED $28
Optic $10-15
light housing $0-30
Capacitors approx.$20
4 x Shottky diodes less than $10

Just use Ktroniks simple "dead bug" circuit....focus on drawing 4....notice which way the lines on the the Shottky diodes are facing. These diodes are like one way valves letting current in/through one way but not from the other (converting current from AC to DC).

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4457460&page=3

a realy nice housing would be trouties daft idea http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=442861

Good luck


----------



## dazzat3 (May 4, 2008)

pisgahproductions,

Have you decided whether your going to buy the supernova E3 or go DIY???


----------



## pisgahproductions (Jan 25, 2004)

dazzat3 said:


> pisgahproductions,
> 
> Have you decided whether your going to buy the supernova E3 or go DIY???


Well, looking at those drawings just makes my head spin so no, no DIY for me at this point. I did get the E3 though and it's giving me trouble. I hooked everything up correctly and it worked great... for one ride. It was really _really_ bright and thoughts of off-road use came to mind. The second night however, there was something wrong. At full speed it flashed on/off a couple of times but nothing else... and now it doesn't light up at all....

edit* dazzat3.... that's a nice DIY light you've got there.... Do ya need a test pilot for your first production unit?


----------



## dazzat3 (May 4, 2008)

That's one good thing a commercial light has going for it.....Warranty.

It really wasn't that long a go that I would have looked at the wiring diagrams and scratched my head. DIY gets easier to understand with each build.

Ktronics dead bud circuit is easy to follow....just use picture 4 as a guide.

Thanks for the compliment....no test pilot required at the moment....I feel this light will end up on my mtb and the new MCE light I'm planning will go on the roady, as per trouties suggestion.


----------

